# Shipping



## Hollypop1986 (Jul 27, 2013)

I just found out that my husband, when deported, will be taken to the border, US side, dropped off at a bridge, and made to walk across and fend for himself from there. I was hoping he would at least be treated as a decent human being and be dropped off at a bus station across the border. Apparently this is not how it works. I won't even know where they will take him, for security purposes. 

I was going to send him with a few changes of clothes, shoes, and toiletries, since the weight limit they set for the luggage I am allowed to bring him is 40 lbs, I figured it would be fine. But my husband requested I just pack him a backpack, that way he can blend in and not look obviously like a tourist, dragging his luggage behind him. According to our lawyer, they have had a recent uptick in crime and assaults against those being deported, thus the ambiguity on location. With this being the case, I agree with my husband's wisdom in wanting to blend in as much as possible right off the bat, but then I have to handle the logistics of shipping him his clothes and shoes. 

For 4 small 20 lb boxes FedEx quoted me $535! Obviously at that rate it would be better to start completely over! But then that brings me to begin thinking about how expensive it will be when I have to move the children and myself down there. 

Alternatives? Suggestions? I have a small car that is probably not in the best shape to be able to make the drive all the way to puebla, and I don't know that it would fit enough stuff to try and make it happen with myself and 2 little ones. 

This is so overwhelming to think about right now because I've not "been there, done that" so I'm hoping some of y'alls experiences can give me some other ideas!


----------



## Hollypop1986 (Jul 27, 2013)

Oh, not to mention that I found out shipping my dog is going to cost almost $700... oh my... I need to win the lottery...


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I have sent you a PM


----------

